# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  μια βοήθεια

## nkladakis

Κατάφερα και έκανα compile το mrt

```
powerbook:~ kladakis$ /usr/local/sbin/mtr -r -c 40 www.spirosco.awmn
HOST: powerbook.xtreme.awmn       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. gw-powerbook.xtreme.awmn      0.0%    40   24.0   7.6   1.7 198.8  31.2
  2. cisco.xtreme.awmn             0.0%    40    3.0   5.8   2.7  74.4  11.9
  3. gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn          0.0%    40    5.2   9.3   4.3  37.4   6.5
  4. gw-ysam2.dti.awmn             0.0%    40   19.9  37.6   7.0 204.4  46.9
  5. gw-dti.dermanis.awmn          2.5%    40   42.2  59.3  17.1 203.3  46.2
  6. gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn     0.0%    40   58.3  67.1  14.0 252.4  60.0
  7. gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn   2.5%    40   69.4 142.2  36.7 382.8  91.1
  8. gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn   5.0%    40   62.9 187.8  48.2 445.1 106.9
  9. www.spirosco.awmn             2.5%    40  112.6 202.9  39.4 919.7 158.2
```

αλλά για να το τρέξω του λεω καθε φορα που ειναι το binary
δηλ #/usr/local/sbin/mtr -r -c 40
οταν γραφω #mtr -r -c 40 μου λέει -bash: mtr: command not found


 ::  jismy απο εσένα περιμένω

----------


## ysam

Βρε Νίκο αφού σου είπα.. βγες από το shell και ξαναμπες και είσαι έτοιμος. 

Εκτός αν το /usr/local/sbin δεν είναι στο PATH

-Γιάννης

----------


## koki

ln -s /usr/local/sbin/mtr /usr/bin/mtr

Μετά κάνεις
man ln 
και δε μας χρειάζεσαι ποτέ ξανά  :: 


YΓ. Εδώ ο καλός μπακάλης

----------


## nkladakis

δηλαδή χρειάζεται να κάνω ένα link κάθε προγράμματος μέσα στο /usr/bin
 ::  

Γιατι ομως ο ysam ειπε βγες και ξαναμπες και ειναι ΟΚ? Το debian το κανει αυτοματα?

----------


## ysam

Γιατί συνήθος είναι στο PATH.

echo $PATH 

-Γιάννης

----------


## cirrus

Καταρχάς checkαρε αν είναι στο path σου, κάνοντας: echo $PATH
π.χ.


```
~ cirrus$ echo $PATH
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin
```

Αν τυχών δεν είναι το /url/local/bin στο PATH, τότε κάνε edit το ~/.profile και πρόσθεσε κάτι του στιλ:



```
PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
export PATH
```

Μετά ξανά-τρέξε το terminal σου ή κάνε 


```
. ~/.profile
```

στην consolα και you should be just fine.

edit: 
By the way: mtr rules.

----------


## koki

Και αυτός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος. Αμαν! Ούτε μια γυφτιά δε με αφήνετε να μεταλάβω στους πιστούς μου μαθητές!

----------


## Ernest0x

> δηλαδή χρειάζεται να κάνω ένα link κάθε προγράμματος μέσα στο /usr/bin
> Wink
> 
> Γιατι ομως ο ysam ειπε βγες και ξαναμπες και ειναι ΟΚ? Το debian το κανει αυτοματα?


Απ' τα executables μπορείς να τρέξεις χωρίς να δώσεις το ακριβές path μόνο εκείνα των οποίων το path περιέχεται στην μεταβλητή PATH του shell.
Κάνε ένα "set |grep PATH" για να δεις τι περιέχει η μεταβλητή. Αν δεν περιέχει το path στο οποίο βρίσκεται το executable που θες να τρέξεις τότε πρόσθεσε το ως εξής: "export PATH=$PATH:/path/pou/vrisketai/to/executable/"

----------


## nkladakis

το δικο μου εχει μονο :


```
powerbook:/ kladakis$ echo $PATH
/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/lib/portage/bin/
```

ευχαριστώ παιδια για τη βοήθεια.
και εσύ cirrus ibook έχεις ?
εσείς οι unix-macuser θα μας φάτε εμάς τους αγνούς macusers
 ::

----------


## Achille

> Γιατι ομως ο ysam ειπε βγες και ξαναμπες και ειναι ΟΚ? Το debian το κανει αυτοματα?


Όλα αυτόματα τα κάνει το debian!  :: 

Σου είπε να βγεις και να ξαναμπεις αν το πρόσθεσες στο .profile, γιατί αυτό διαβάζεται μόνο στην αρχή της εκτέλεσης του shell.

----------


## cirrus

> Και αυτός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος. Αμαν! Ούτε μια γυφτιά δε με αφήνετε να μεταλάβω στους πιστούς μου μαθητές!


lol
Αφου δεν του είπες να κάνει:


```
cp /usr/local/bin/mtr /usr/bin/
```

καλά είναι ::

----------


## koki

Ε νταξ, γυφτιά είπαμε, όχι μαλακία  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jismy
> 
> Και αυτός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος. Αμαν! Ούτε μια γυφτιά δε με αφήνετε να μεταλάβω στους πιστούς μου μαθητές!
> 
> 
> lol
> Αφου δεν του είπες να κάνει:
> 
> 
> ...


αρχίζω και καταλαβαίνω τα αστεία σας  ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> και εσύ cirrus ibook έχεις ?
> εσείς οι unix-macuser θα μας φάτε εμάς τους αγνούς macusers


Nαι αγόρασα αρκετά πρόσφατα ένα ibook 14αρι (το μεσαίο). Δεν μπορώ να πω, πάντως το osx makes me feel almost like home. Όμως άμα δεν υπήρχε το osx ή η δυνατότητα να του περάσω linuxακι, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να πάρω ibook. Και για αυτό πιστεύω ότι έκανε πολύ καλή κίνηση η apple χρησιμοποιώντας bsd-based λειτουργικό. 
Όχι, ότι δεν μου λείπουνε κάποια linuxo πράγματα στο osx (για αυτό και σκοπεύω σε κάποια φάση όταν βρω χρόνο να του περάσω ένα debian-ppc), αλλά αυτό που πρέπεί να πω είναι ότι το osx είναι πολύ ανώτερο από όλα τα windoz λειτουργικά.

edit:
By the way αληθεύει ότι το pmu παίζει μια χαρά στο linuxακι για sleep κτλ.

----------


## nkladakis

> Όχι, ότι δεν μου λείπουνε κάποια linuxo πράγματα στο osx (για αυτό και σκοπεύω σε κάποια φάση όταν βρω χρόνο να του περάσω ένα debian-ppc), αλλά αυτό που πρέπεί να πω είναι ότι το osx είναι πολύ ανώτερο από όλα τα windoz λειτουργικά.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Υποτίθεται οτι το μεγαλο πλεονέκτημα του OS X είναι οτι στο ιδιο μηχάνημα έχεις UNIX και αυτά που λείπουν από το UNIX π.χ. Office, Adobe(Photoshop, Illustrator), Macromedia suite, παιχνιδια κ.α. Αν βάλεις Debian τα χάνεις ολα αυτά. Τι μπαίνει στη ζυγαριά?
οσο για το PMU (ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει) δεν ξερω. Κανεις απο οσους ξερω δεν εχει βαλει debian στο powerbook του.

----------


## cirrus

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Υποτίθεται οτι το μεγαλο πλεονέκτημα του OS X είναι οτι στο ιδιο μηχάνημα έχεις UNIX και αυτά που λείπουν από το UNIX π.χ. Office, Adobe(Photoshop, Illustrator), Macromedia suite, παιχνιδια κ.α. Αν βάλεις Debian τα χάνεις ολα αυτά. Τι μπαίνει στη ζυγαριά?


Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου.
Το μόνο που θα πω ότι το osx απλά δεν είναι linux. Και πολύ καλά κάνει.
Πες με κολλημένο (αν και όπως σου είπα πιο πριν δεν έχω παράπονο από το osx), απλά έχω συνηθίσει το linuxακι (και ιδικά το debian) και μου είναι πιο εύκολο και πιο ωραίο στην χρήση.
Πίστεψε με το ibook δεν το αγόρασα ούτε για να τρέχω MS Office, ούτε για Photoshop, ούτε για dreamweaver, ούτε για παιχνίδια, παρότι το γεγονός ότι μπορείς να τα τρέξεις άμα ποτέ θελήσεις είναι θετικό. Για να τα κάνω αυτά δεν χρειάζονταν να πάρω apple και με το linuxoκουτο μου μια χαρά έπαιζε openoffice, gimp, quake3, enemy territory, vim (για να γράφω php/html) etc.
Το ibook το πείρα γιατί και μου άρεσε από design (παρότι αυτό το άσπρο με χαλάει. αχ να ήτανε ποιο φτηνά τα powerbook) και γιατί μου πρόσφερε καλή αυτονομία, και γιατί είναι αθόρυβο, και γιατί κοιμάται και ξυπνάει σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα (όλα τα λεφτά), και επειδή έχει bsd-based λειτουργικό, άλλα και επειδή έχει την δυνατότητα να του περάσεις linux.
Όπως είπες το καλό του osx είναι ότι συνδυάζει τους δυο κόσμους (και αρκετά καλά. π.χ. Openoffice, gimp, quake, vim παίζουνε και στο osx) και για αυτόν τον λόγο το παραδέχομαι.
Παρόλα αυτά θα ξαναπώ αυτό που είπα στην αρχή. Δεν είναι linux. Είπαμε πες με κολλημένο  ::  :: 

P.S. Πρέπει να πω βέβαια πως υπάρχει και κάτι που θα μου λείψει από το linux και αυτό ακούει στο όνομα expose. Υπάρχει βέβαια το skippy και το expocity, αλλά θέλουνε ακόμη πολύ δουλειά για να φτάσουνε το expose.

----------


## racer

Να σημειωθεί οτι το OS X εμένα δεν μου μοιάζει ούτε για FreeBSD  ::  
(για να μή νομίζουνε οι λινουξάδες οτι επιδή βάλανε OS X ξέρουνε πώς είναι το FreeBSD  :: )

----------


## ocean

> Σου είπε να βγεις και να ξαναμπεις αν το πρόσθεσες στο .profile, γιατί αυτό διαβάζεται μόνο στην αρχή της εκτέλεσης του shell.


το ξαναδιαβάζει και χωρις να βγείς και να ξαναμπείς αν δώσεις
# source .profile

απο το home directory σου ....

(Λεπτομέρειες ..... )

----------


## Achille

Ναι, αλλά αυτό δεν συνάδει με τους νόμους της πληροφορικής  :: 

(Φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις το ανέκδοτο με τον Ηλεκτρολόγο, το Μηχανολόγο και τον Πληροφορικάριο  :: )

----------


## nkladakis

> (Φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις το ανέκδοτο με τον Ηλεκτρολόγο, το Μηχανολόγο και τον Πληροφορικάριο )


Εγω δεν το ξερω. Μαλον κυκλοφορει στο πολυτεχνειο.  ::  Για πες μας.

----------


## papashark

Είναι σε ένα αυτοκίνητο οι τρεις τους και πάνε βόλτα. Ξαφνικά το αυτοκίνητο σβήνει και δεν πέρνει μπροστά, σταματάνε στην άκρη και αρχίζουν να συζητούν το πρόβλημα.

Ηλεκτρολόγος : Το πρόβλημα είναι στην ελεκτρονική που δεν δίνει διαταγή στον πολλαπλασιαστή, για να δώσει αρκετό ρεύμα στα μπουζί, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορούν να κάνουν ανάφλεξη. Να βραχυκλώσουμε το κύκλωμα για να δίνει συνεχώς διαταγή στον πολλαπλασιαστή ώστε να μπλα μπλα μπλα

Μηχανολόγος : Όχι, το πρόβλημα είναι στο ρουλεμάν του ιμάντα εκεντροφόρου, που έχει κολήσει, με αποτέλεσμα να φρενάρει τον ιμάντα του εκεντρεφόρου, και εκείνος με την σειρά του να μην δίνει σωστή σειρά στις βαλβίδες, να χάνει το αβάνς και να μην δουλεύει. Να ανοίξουμε το καπάκι του ιμάντα, και να λαδώσουμε τον ρουλεμάν ώστε να μπλα μπλα μπλα

Πληροφορικάριος : Βρε παιδιά, ας βγούμε από το αυτοκίνητο, να ξαναμπούμε και μπορεί να δουλέψει....

----------

